# What kind of tree is this?



## Dad2ms (May 17, 2015)

I have about 6 of these on my property. What is it?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I cannot say for certain from the pictures. Does it have opposite or alternate branching? Exactly what do the leaves look like? If it has opposite branching, it's a maple. If it's alternate, and the leaves are star shaped, I'd say sweet gum.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If the leaves and branches are opposite each other it's a maple of some type. But from the pictures my guess would be sweetgum;
http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/sweetgum.htm

You'll know for sure if you walk under it barefoot. Sweetgum produces round seedballs that are about Eisenhower dollar size and are covered with spikes.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

My first thought was sweetgum but the shape of the tree itself makes me think it's a maple. The spiny seed balls would be the best identifier.


----------



## wvcabin (Dec 9, 2009)

It is a Japanese maple


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, those are jap maples. We have 17 varieties that we've planted here. Beautiful small tree/ornamentals. Don't cut them back unless you just have too.


----------

